# Club Cranberry - best unit to stay in?



## piglet (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,
We've got a getaway at Club Cranberry for April 8-15.  Never been there before so wondering - is there a better location or unit to request?  This will be a two bedroom unit.  I know sometimes people have suggestions about whether it's better to ask for a lower or higher floor or say overlooking a certain area.  So just curious what tips, etc. anyone has.  

Was also told there is complimentary wifi throughout the resort??  Also, are the units pretty well equipped, eg. kitchen equipment, corkscrew?

Appreciate all info!


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm within 40 minutes of Club Cranberry but I've never stayed there.  Have you looked at the resort on Google Earth?  Collingwood is well maped, and while it won't tell you room numbers, you can get a sense of which end of the resort and view looks more appealing......just a tool to start with!


----------

